# Open a .ruf file extension



## glemac (May 28, 2009)

Hi: Can anyone tell me how I can open a Samsung .ruf file? Stuffit doesn't seem to work to unzip this file. I am trying to download this file to update my Samsung Blu-Ray player. Thank you, --glmac


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Do you even need to "open" it. Maybe it's the file that you use to do the update in which case you just need to transport it to the BluRay player in the appropriate manner.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Isn't that a Samsung firmware file for use with Windows???

I'd check the Samsung support site for further help or suggestions or even one of their other firmware methods. Flash drive, ethhernet maybe???

Maybe try a right-click on the file and see if any useable contents are shown.


----------



## glemac (May 28, 2009)

*It works!*

Thanks so much folks. Macified, you were right on. I double clicked on the disk image then loaded the result into a flash drive, plugged it into the Blu-Ray player and Presto! it worked-updated the machine so all is well. The most confusing part was that Samsung told me the .ruf file had to be opened--not so. Also their website outlined it was only for Windows. Not so again. Appreciate your interest and help. ~glemac


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

My Samsung Blu-Ray player can update itself if it's connected to the Internet. No computer involved. Does yours have an Ethernet connection?


----------



## glemac (May 28, 2009)

Hi Gerbill, okay, that is very interesting as my player does have an ethernet port. It is too late to try it for this time because the flash drive did work but I will make a note of it and try it out next time. That would definitely be the simpler way to go. I am wondering how often there will be updates for this player? Thank you, glemac


----------

